# NJ Gold Cup Results



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Lots of great results, congrats to all the Canadian medallists!!


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*Quebec in DA HOUSE!*

Simon Rousseau FINALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Great shooting by all. Looks like Crispin and Dietmar both stumbled a bit at 90 then made up ground in the shorter distances...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

congrats everyone and great to see so many Canadians in Jersey!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Bigger tourny than our canadian championship lol

I estimate 200 archers! 51 targets and 4 shooters on each target.

Very nice competition!

I post some pics on my web site that I was able to take during shooting ....

http://pgremeaux.com/en/photos/


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. I also like the chicks folder!


----------

